# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  CISCO 887VA-K9 KAI VDSL OTE

## CHRIS5671

Καλησπέρα 
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας 

Έχω ένα Cisco 887VA-K9 το οποίο είχα δουλέψει  για δύο χρόνια  με ADSL και από το  2015 με VDSL όπου και δούλευε απροβλημάτιστα έως τώρα
Πρόσφατα ο ΟΤΕ αναβάθμισε το VDSL σε Vectoring και το ρούτερ απλά συγχρονίζει με ADSL speed και δεν συνδέεται
Από όσο έψαξα είδα ότι ίσως χρειάζεται νέο Firmware και IOS για να υποστηρίξει το Vectoring. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω Cisco Contract και δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα απαραίτητα αρχεία

Οι γνώσεις μου στα Cisco είναι περιορισμένες γι’ αυτό ρωτάω αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει με κάποιες αλλαγές στο Configuration και αν όχι   αν μπορώ να βρω από κάπου αλλού τα απαραίτητα αρχεία για να το αναβαθμίσω?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Παρακάτω είναι το Configuration:

Using 5976 out of 262136 bytes
! Last configuration change at 17:17:18 Athens Sun Dec 4 2016
! NVRAM config last updated at 17:17:40 Athens Sun Dec 4 2016
! NVRAM config last updated at 17:17:40 Athens Sun Dec 4 2016
version 15.1
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
hostname cisco887
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
no logging buffered
enable secret 5
enable password
aaa new-model

aaa session-id common
memory-size iomem 10
clock timezone Athens 2 0
clock summer-time Athens date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
crypto pki token default removal timeout 0
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-1627569428
enrollment selfsigned
subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-1627569428
revocation-check none
rsakeypair TP-self-signed-1627569428
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-1627569428
certificate self-signed 01 nvram:IOS-Self-Sig#1.cer
ip source-route
ip cef
ip domain name cisco887
ip name-server 195.170.0.1
ip name-server 195.170.2.2
no ipv6 cef
license udi pid CISCO887VA-K9
username password
controller VDSL 0
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
match access-group 101
match protocol user-protocol--1
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-skinny-inspect
match protocol skinny
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-insp-traffic
match protocol dns
match protocol ftp
match protocol https
match protocol icmp
match protocol imap
match protocol pop3
match protocol netshow
match protocol shell
match protocol realmedia
match protocol rtsp
match protocol smtp
match protocol sql-net
match protocol streamworks
match protocol tftp
match protocol vdolive
match protocol tcp
match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-insp-traffic
match class-map ccp-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-h323nxg-inspect
match protocol h323-nxg
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-icmp-access
match protocol icmp
match protocol tcp
match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-h225ras-inspect
match protocol h225ras
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-h323annexe-inspect
match protocol h323-annexe
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-h323-inspect
match protocol h323
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-invalid-src
match access-group 100
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-icmp-access
match class-map ccp-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-sip-inspect
match protocol sip
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-protocol-http
match protocol http
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
class type inspect ccp-icmp-access
inspect
class class-default
pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
inspect
class class-default
drop
policy-map type inspect ccp-inspect
class type inspect ccp-invalid-src
drop log
class type inspect ccp-protocol-http
inspect
class type inspect ccp-insp-traffic
inspect
class type inspect ccp-sip-inspect
inspect
class type inspect ccp-h323-inspect
inspect
class type inspect ccp-h323annexe-inspect
inspect
class type inspect ccp-h225ras-inspect
inspect
class type inspect ccp-h323nxg-inspect
inspect
class type inspect ccp-skinny-inspect
inspect
class class-default
drop
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit
class class-default
drop
!
zone security in-zone
zone security out-zone
zone-pair security ccp-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
service-policy type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security ccp-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
service-policy type inspect ccp-inspect
zone-pair security ccp-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
service-policy type inspect ccp-permit
zone-pair security sdm-zp-NATOutsideToInside-1 source out-zone destination in-zone
service-policy type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
interface Ethernet0
description OTENET
ip address dhcp
interface Ethernet0.835
encapsulation dot1Q 835
no ip redirects
no ip unreachables
no ip proxy-arp
ip flow ingress
pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
interface ATM0
no ip address
shutdown
no atm ilmi-keepalive
interface FastEthernet0
no ip address
interface FastEthernet1
no ip address
interface FastEthernet2
no ip address
interface FastEthernet3
no ip address
interface Vlan1
description $FW_INSIDE$
ip address 10.10.10.1 255.255.255.0
ip nat inside
ip virtual-reassembly in
ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
interface Dialer0
mtu 1492
ip address negotiated
ip mtu 1452
ip nat outside
ip virtual-reassembly in
encapsulation ppp
dialer pool 1
dialer-group 1
ppp authentication pap callin
ppp pap sent-username password
ppp ipcp dns request
interface Dialer6
no ip address
shutdown
ip forward-protocol nd
ip http server
ip http secure-server
ip nat inside source list 199 interface Dialer0 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
access-list 99 permit 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark CCP_ACL Category=128
access-list 100 permit ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 101 permit ip any host 10.10.10.3
access-list 199 permit ip 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.255 any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 2 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 3 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 4 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 5 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 6 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 7 protocol ip permit




Cisco IOS Software, C880 Software (C880DATA-UNIVERSALK9-M), Version 15.1(4)M5, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.4(22r)YB5, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

 DSL Config Mode: AUTO
  Trained Mode: G.992.5 (ADSL2+) Annex A
  TC Mode: ATM
  Selftest Result: 0x00
  DELT configuration: disabled
  DELT state: not running
  Trellis: ON ON
  Line Attenuation: 1.0 dB 5.5 dB
  Signal Attenuation: 1.0 dB 5.0 dB
  Noise Margin: 9.1 dB 10.1 dB
  Attainable Rate: 19276 kbits/s 1180 kbits/s
  Actual Power: 0.7 dBm 12.1 dBm
  Total FECS: 11684 0
  Total ES: 163 0
  Total SES: 1 0
  Total LOSS: 0 0
  Total UAS: 0 0
  Total LPRS: 0 0
  Total LOFS: 0 0
  Total LOLS: 0 0
  Bit swap: 306 0
  Full inits: 10
  Failed full inits: 0
  Short inits: 0
  Failed short inits: 0
  Firmware Source File Name (version)
  -------- ------ -------------------
  VDSL embedded VDSL_LINUX_DEV_01212008 (1)
  Modem FW Version: 110506_1916-4.02L.03.A2pv6C032b.d23i
  Modem PHY Version: A2pv6C032b.d23i

  DS Channel1 DS Channel0 US Channel1 US Channel0
  Speed (kbps): 0 18143 0 1165
  Previous Speed: 0 17749 0 1154
  Total Cells: 0 766795386 0 49259381
  User Cells: 0 3387 0 0
  Reed-Solomon EC: 0 11684 0 0
  CRC Errors: 0 290 0 0
  Header Errors: 0 3328 0 0
  Interleave (ms): 0.00 6.98 0.00 9.58
  Actual INP: 0.00 0.33 0.00 0.83

  Training Log : Stopped
  Training Log Filename : flash:vdsllog.bin

----------


## K1m0n

Δεν ξέρω (καλά) το ios οπότε δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω για το config,
αλλά όσον αφορά την πρόσβαση σε ios updates (και vdsl firmware?):

1. Αν έχεις ενεργό support στην cisco (προφανώς).

2. Αν δεν έχεις support αλλά η έκδοση που έχεις/τρέχεις έχει κάποιο bug / sec. vuln που δυνητικά σε επηρεάζει (πάντα έχει...),
μπορείς να καλέσεις το support, να επικαλεστείς θέμα ασφάλειας (vulnerability τάδε) με το ios που τρέχεις,
το οποίο διορθώθηκε στο ios ver δείνα, και σε 1-2 μέρες θα σου στείλουν τα σχετικά αρχεία.
Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να πας διαβασμένος για τα σχετικά bugs/vulnerabilities και ποιες εκδόσεις επηρεάζουν,
και θα φάς καμιά ώρα στο τηλέφωνο αλλά γίνεται και εάν/όταν υπάρχει θέμα ασφαλείας είναι υποχρεωμένοι,
απλώς δεν το συνηθίζουν γιατί προτιμούν να αναλώνουν τους πόρους τους σε πελάτες με συμβόλαιο.

3. Προφανώς ημί-παρανόμως κυκλοφορούν τα σχετικά images στο net,
οπότε αν θέλει κανείς να το διακυνδυνεύσει κατεβάζει τα σχετικά και ελέγχει το crc τους με αυτά που δημοσιεύει η cisco.

----------


## SfH

Από ότι βλέπω είναι ρυθμισμένος για ptm, αν θες να δουλέψει με adsl τότε θα πρέπει να τον ρυθμίσεις για atm. Σχετικά με το vectoring, υποστηρίζεται θεωτηρικά με καινούρια firmware, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θα λειτουργεί σωστά με τον πάροχό σου.

----------


## CHRIS5671

K1m0n Θα δοκιμάσω ότι μου έγραψες λεπτομερέστατα και θα δω.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο.

----------


## stzanlis

> Καλησπέρα 
> Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας 
> 
> Έχω ένα Cisco 887VA-K9 το οποίο είχα δουλέψει  για δύο χρόνια  με ADSL και από το  2015 με VDSL όπου και δούλευε απροβλημάτιστα έως τώρα
> Πρόσφατα ο ΟΤΕ αναβάθμισε το VDSL σε Vectoring και το ρούτερ απλά συγχρονίζει με ADSL speed και δεν συνδέεται
> Από όσο έψαξα είδα ότι ίσως χρειάζεται νέο Firmware και IOS για να υποστηρίξει το Vectoring. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω Cisco Contract και δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα απαραίτητα αρχεία
> 
> Οι γνώσεις μου στα Cisco είναι περιορισμένες γι’ αυτό ρωτάω αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει με κάποιες αλλαγές στο Configuration και αν όχι   αν μπορώ να βρω από κάπου αλλού τα απαραίτητα αρχεία για να το αναβαθμίσω?
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Τελικά βρήκες άκρη μετά από τόσο καιρό ή τα παράτησες ??

.

----------


## RpMz

Είχα παρόμοια προβλήματα, μόλις έγινε update το firmware του vdsl if, δούλεψε κανονικά.

----------

